# Western "WIDE OUT" Plows



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Western "Wide Out" 8'-10' Snow Plow's ( 2 for sale)
Great Condition (Purchased two seasons ago and only used this year a few times)
Truck Side Wiring and Controller Included
Truck Side Mount also included (Fits Ford F Series 2006-2016) also have 1 F Series 2017 Mount
Both plows have deflectors on them.
Stored indoors year round..

Asking $4,600.00 each

****** I Have 2 of these plows for sale as seen in the picture, I will make a deal for the Pair if Sold Together*****


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad they are set up for furds.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

snowman55 said:


> Too bad they are set up for furds.


You just need to buy a mount for whatever brand you drive. Make me an offer?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I must say, you do keep your equipment in good shape.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

@Sawboy


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Plows are *SOLD*


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Propony said:


> Plows are *SOLD*


When you have nice equipment at a reasonable price it sells itself....Congrats


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

You guys missed out...The stuff is all safe in its new home.


----------

